# фиксировать



## Interprete

Hello,

I know the word фиксировать has already been defined in the Wordreference dictionary, but I find that the exact meaning(s) is very hard to really pinpoint. I keep coming across this word in my readings and I never really know what it means exactly (I understand the vague meaning, not the exact one).

For example :
Последний раз вулкан Агунг извергался 1963-1964 годах. На сей раз вулканологи зафиксировали повышение вулканической активности заранее.
=here it seems to mean "to notice, to record"

Тем самым «гуманитарная тройка» пытается не замечать соответствующие согласованные в Совете Безопасности решения. Призывая нас к соблюдению Сочинского меморандума от 17 сентября 2018 года, соавторы упрямо отказывались зафиксировать его ключевое положение: под прекращение огня не подпадают террористические группировки.
=here it would seem to mean "to include" (in the text of the resolution they are working on).

Схватив его, мы также можем зафиксировать другой механизм, чтобы управлять спутником как бы двумя руками.
=here it seems to be the physical, concrete meaning of attaching something to something else.

Is there any clearer way to really pinpoint the specific meaning of that word?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Awwal12

Obviously there are several meanings, often contextual. The prototypical meaning, if you're looking for it, can be described as "to fix something so that it cannot move or go away". The meaning of numbers and ideas being "attached" to paper is derived from it.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Во всех трёх случаях значение, по сути, одно и то же: _заставить находиться в неподвижном положении. _В первом случае речь о факте (сохранить его "в неподвижном положении" в записях), во втором - о ключевом положении (здесь слово _зафиксировать_ употреблено, вообще говоря, неудачно, потому что ключевое положение меморандума есть его часть и, следовательно, фиксировать тут нечего), в третьем - о механизме (привести его в неподвижное положение в пространстве).


----------



## Interprete

GCRaistlin said:


> здесь слово _зафиксировать_ употреблено, вообще говоря, неудачн


That’s exactly my problem, I think it happens pretty often and I get lost.

Another example:  Отдельные звуки позволяют врачу зафиксировать уровень давления.
How does it relate here to "putting it in an anmovable position"? I think here the meaning is "determine the pressure" right?

Thanks again!


----------



## Awwal12

Interprete said:


> How does it relate here to "putting it in an anmovable position"?


Basically just as I said, "to put in an immovable position" > "to put in an immovable position on paper, to set in writing" > "to determine (so that it can be written)".


----------



## Boyar

Interprete said:


> упрямо отказывались зафиксировать его ключевое положение



_... persistently failed to adhere to its key provision ..._


----------



## Awwal12

Boyar said:


> _... persistently failed to adhere to its key provision ..._


Something like that, but I agree with GCRaistlin, using "зафиксировать" here was simply wrong.


----------



## Vadim K

La verbe"_déterminer_" n'est-elle pas convenable à cet égard?


----------



## Boyar

*Le* verbe _déterminer_ est bien convenable pour la phrase où le docteur fixe le niveau exact de la pression. Mais pas pour n'importe quel cas.


----------



## Interprete

Yes exactly, my problem is that the conceptual "territory" covered by this Russian word does not match any one French word’s conceptual territory (not even déterminer, nor fixer, nor enregistrer). Obviously this is a very frequent problem in translation, but here I find it particularly tricky because the logical inferences as described by Awwal12 are not so intuitive, which to me makes it look like this word lumps together very different and (in a Frenchman’s logic) unrelated concepts. A fellow French Russianist (who is much more advanced in Russian than me) just described this word to me as "un mot fourre-tout", which suggests that even with lots of practice it’s still difficult for French people to grasp the whole array of meanings this word can have.


----------



## Vadim K

Interprete said:


> A fellow French Russianist (who is much more advanced in Russian than me) just described this word to me as "un mot fourre-tout", which suggests that even with lots of practice it’s still difficult for French people to grasp the whole array of meanings this word can have.



Bien, mais vous savez, dans le dictionaire raisonné de la langue russe rédigé par Ozhegov (qui est l'un des plus connus), il n'y a que cinq définitions du verbe "_фиксировать_"

ФИКСИРОВАТЬ Толковый словарь Ожегова онлайн


----------



## Boyar

Quant aux contextes figurés, *(за)фиксировать* c'est plutôt _identifier et/ou définir de façon inambigüe, mettre en toute évidence, souligner et retenir._ La phrase russe la plus populaire avec ce verbe c'est : Давайте зафиксируем этот момент. (C'est un point important qu'il faut souligner et retenir. Mettons-le en toute évidence.)


----------



## Boyar

GCRaistlin said:


> во втором - о ключевом положении (здесь слово _зафиксировать_ употреблено, вообще говоря, неудачно, потому что ключевое положение меморандума есть его часть и, следовательно, фиксировать тут нечего)



Во фразе "соавторы упрямо отказывались зафиксировать его ключевое положение" имеется в виду не повторное внесение данного положения в текст Меморандума, а произвольное игнорирование этого положения соавторами данного документа. Т.е. писавший данную фразу, как я это понимаю, хотел указать, что соавторы Меморандума "отказывались зафиксировать его ключевое положение" в их собственных последующих действиях, речах, документах и т.п.


----------



## Interprete

Merci Vadim K, je ne connaissais pas ce dictionnaire. Si j’essaye de trouver un équivalent français à chacune des acceptions décrites (en laissant la dernière, qui est technique), je trouve :
1. Отмечать, замечать на бумаге  или в сознании (записывать,зарисовывать,  запоминать). Ф.  все  высказывания. Ф. что-н.  в  памяти. = *noter* */ relever *
2.Окончательно  устанавливать. ф.  сроки.  = *fixer*
3. Сосредоточивать, направлять.  Ф.внимание. Ф. свой взгляд на чем-н. = *tourner/orienter*
4.   Закреплять в определенном  положении.Фиксирующая повязка. = *fixer*

Donc je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec ces deux équivalents (noter / fixer), sachant que dans ton exemple Boyar, on pourrait aussi (à la limite) dire "noter/relever". Merci et désolé pour la lenteur de ma compréhension, mais ça m’a été très utile de pouvoir en parler avec vous tous et d’y réfléchir au fur et à mesure que je vous ai écrit.


----------



## Vovan

"Зафиксировать" suggests "catching" something potentially changeable/vanishing in its present state/position in the form of either making a record/account of it (on paper/photo, with technical devices, etc.; e.g.: "_датчик зафиксировал повышение давления_", "_этот факт не был зафиксирован в отчёте_", etc.) or by a physical manipulation with it (e.g.: _"зафиксировать руку в горизонтальном положении", "зафиксировать болтами"_, etc.).


----------



## Interprete

Vovan said:


> "Зафиксировать" suggests "catching" something potentially changeable/vanishing in its present state/position


Thanks Vovan, that’s a very useful conceptualization. Much more efficient than trying to memorize every single meaning ever recorded (зафиксировано?) for this word.


----------



## Vovan

Interprete said:


> ...to memorize every single meaning ever recorded (зафиксировано?) for this word.


Yes, you could say that! 
Слова и их значения фиксируются в словарях (_или:_ словарями).
_Это слово зафиксировано Словарем Нордстета 1780 г. _(Source:  Материалы и исследования по лексике русского языка XVIII века.) ​_В словарях это слово зафиксировано с несколько другим значением.  _(Source: Материалы к словарю кильдинского саамского языка.)​


----------



## Nanon

Interprete said:


> 1. Отмечать, замечать на бумаге  или в сознании (записывать,зарисовывать,  запоминать). Ф.  все  высказывания. Ф. что-н.  в  памяти. = *noter* */ relever - *тж. _enregistrer, graver_
> 2.Окончательно  устанавливать. ф.  сроки.  = *fixer*
> 3. Сосредоточивать, направлять.  Ф.внимание. Ф. свой взгляд на чем-н. = *tourner/orienter *_pourquoi pas fixer ?_
> 4.   Закреплять в определенном  положении.Фиксирующая повязка. = *fixer*


La dernière acception de l'Ozhegov renvoie à l'usage du fixateur en photographie argentique (j'ai une vieille édition du début des années 80 et je vois que la définition en ligne n'a pas changé, du moins pour cette entrée... oh, mes cheveux blancs...  )



Boyar said:


> Quant aux contextes figurés, *(за)фиксировать* c'est plutôt _identifier et/ou définir de façon inambigüe, mettre en toute évidence, souligner et retenir._ La phrase russe la plus populaire avec ce verbe c'est : Давайте зафиксируем этот момент. (C'est un point important qu'il faut souligner et retenir. Mettons-le en toute évidence.)


Oui, ou bien : _gardons cela (éventuellement : ce point) présent à l'esprit_.


----------

